# Girl the Wild's



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 30, 2016)

*Girl the Wild's*





> Wilds high, it has a history of 42 years as a fighting specialist all girls private highschool meant solely for the elite. The place Wilds-League is held, the most popular event in the country, the only place in the world where teenage girls have brutal fights with their lives.
> 
> This year has been changed into a mixed gender school. The only male student- Song Jae Gu, has been granted a full 3-year scholarship regardless of grades. Being someone who had to spend every moment working or taking care of his younger brother and sister, he accepted.
> 
> But after meeting Queen, the bloody champion of Wild's-League, drenching her in coffee, calling her a "Monster" and getting caught while she was taking a shower... that could prove fatal.



*Genre*: Action, Harem, Martial Arts, Romance, School Life. 

MC of the story is the only male in this school. He also has a rather difficult family situation, his father died and mother soon fled, leaving him alone with two younger siblings.

Just like most web-manhwa's, this also has an excellent art 

You can read it here: What is Blut Vene?


----------



## Luciana (Jan 30, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So fucking predictable.
Yes, even Daldal getting the crap beaten out of her.
Can't wait for the full translation.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2016)

Wait, what? Are we discussing last week's chapter? Because the latest usually doesn't release until sometime on Sunday in the late morning/early afternoon.

The last chapter ended on Daldal bitterly telling Queen "GG" because Jaegu shut Daldal down.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2016)

What is Blut Vene?

mein sides


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

Wtf just happened? 

Like seriously, wtf just happened? What was the point of all this? Why is Jaegu acting like this? Did something happen behind that scenes that the viewer isn't seeing or some shit? Is it just self loathing like..."I don't deserve to be this happy or fortunate" or some shit? Author just stopped giving fucks...even moreso than normal or something? Fuck this bullshit...


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm done for good.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

DalDal commits suicide, Queen accepts the arranged marriage from that one douche, and Jaegu just continues on with school taking care of his kids...no explanation for any of this, and the series ends next week. BAD END. Wonder if something legit happened to the author? Seriously, wtf is this shit?

Wonder how Insung will react to this? Pretty sure he loves Jaegu's bro/sis more than he does


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't even know man, like wtf? 

And this chapter has like the lowest score I have ever seen on Naver with a 5.62. At least the Korean readers  is letting the author know he fucked up.

And I wonder what he's going to tell his bro/sis. Since they're both fond of Queen and DalDal; him telling them both to never come back is going to effect them too probably, and his dumb ass don't even realize it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2016)

My reaction: Wha...t? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Seriously. What. The. Actual. Fuck.

That guy's fucking insane. And still still emotionally scarred, it seems. Dang.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2016)

I... what?
Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 31, 2016)

Should I read this?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

Vino said:


> Should I read this?



The series used to be super awesome when it was primarily about fighting...then it devolved more and more into a generic shitty harem (though still fun), but now it is just a complete shitshow...especially this fuckin chapter. Up to you man, if you're bored, the beginning of this series is legit (and the art is godly).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah the art is what draws me in, especially when it's coloured but....I read the latest chapter to see what's it all about and I dunno


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

What is Blut Vene?

The fights and art are fuckin legit. Might not be the best example, but it is definitely fairly good (quickly went through some of the earlier chapters). Also, hard not to like a chapter with best girl in it:







As for next week...since Queen/Insung are going on a business trip for a month, we won't be seeing them for quite a while. So either: A) We see DalDal meet up with college soccer dude again and they eventually hit it off, or B) maybe this series drops the whole harem thing for a while and becomes a legit fighting series again? Is that too hopeful?


----------



## Luciana (Jan 31, 2016)

Translate is even better
He kicks her out of his house


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 31, 2016)

Like... what? What?! What the fuck? Did that loser like complete reset everything? Why? What?

"reality is reality"?  what is the author thinking when writing this bullshit. What about the reality that both chicks dig you and even help you out with chores. Heck the little brother bought the house you are currently renting and you just turned down his sister for "chores".


----------



## David (Jan 31, 2016)

Fuck this chapter and fuck this shitty manhwa


----------



## David (Jan 31, 2016)

time to shamelessly promote Tower of God

hey guys
I recommend ToG instead of Wild's prolonged watery bs

ToG has been on a hot streak for the last several months
author SIU hasn't taken a break for at least the last half year

it's really fun and he puts out a decent load content per week
also his art takes some getting used to when you begin but it improves immensely





the latter is kind of a higher-end pic, but still ToG's drawing and coloring have been great 
it kind of reminds me of HxH: complicated setups, the author has the ability to write a genius being genius, pretty neat fighting system and some pretty ruthless plot developments

I would say that I like HxH more story wise, but would place ToG right below it
but ToG's world has much more potential even with the recent HxH development, the author is hard working and the art and coloring are on-point

it's best to read in long strip format on line webtoon, here What is Blut Vene?

edit: wow I tried too hard at this, I lost count of my post edits

to make it on topic, I quit GotW
this shit is taking forever
Jaegu sucks
author gives a ray of hope after way too long and promptly kicks it in our faces


----------



## zapman (Jan 31, 2016)

ffs...dropped


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2016)

zapman said:


> ffs...dropped



Nah man
At this point I have to see how this shit ends


----------



## sightlessreality (Jan 31, 2016)

-Ignores the the Tower of God promotion-
I can sort of understand Jaegu but he's still being dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 31, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Nah man
> At this point I have to see how this shit ends



Kimi no rage all over again? still pondering if I should join the ride.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not a ride if you get in at the last turn


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 31, 2016)

This ride may never end the way we're going.

It took 200+ chapters just to get to this point and now we're back at square one.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Nah man
> At this point I have to see how this shit ends



I would continue on for this but I can't even find it in myself to give a crap about how it will end.


----------



## Luciana (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm legit curious if the author can make it even worse


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2016)

so he'd rather stay poor than get help living for the kids? I mean I stopped reading this shit long ago but I stopped by a couple weeks back to see what the fuss on reddit was about and lmao.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2016)

OS said:


> so he'd rather stay poor than get help living for the kids? I mean I stopped reading this shit long ago but I stopped by a couple weeks back to see what the fuss on reddit was about and lmao.



He probably thinks he's not worthy and he should be a burden for them and that he should do everything himself yadda yadda ...



Zaru said:


> Nah man
> At this point I have to see how this shit ends



Yeah. Though I wouldn't drop it because of this anyway.



Vino said:


> Kimi no rage all over again? still pondering if I should join the ride.



Well, maybe wait a bit longer to see if things get better or even worse 



Luciana said:


> I'm legit curious if the author can make it even worse



Let's hope not


----------



## Luciana (Jan 31, 2016)

tbh, our piss poor protagonist isn't being_ that_ unrealistic. He knows his relationship with her shouldn't work under logical circunstances and doesn't want to depend on others to solve his home issues.
The problem is the fucking author took 200 motherfucking chapters to reach this point.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 31, 2016)

Fuck the author for doing this dumb shit yet again, always trying to force in some "reality" when it doesn't even make sense.

Queen should straight up tell this guy to get the fuck out of the house since her family owns it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Fuck the author for doing this dumb shit yet again, always trying to force in some "reality" when it doesn't even make sense.
> 
> *Queen should straight up tell this guy to get the fuck out of the house since her family owns it.*



Christ I forgot about that...holy shit that would be hilarious


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 31, 2016)

Thats how stupid this shit is, how is it realistic that your GF's brother buys the entire neighborhood so you can rent there.

The author needs to stop flip flopping on what kind of series this is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2016)

I got it: Queen is gonna challenge Jaegu to a fight, and if he loses...they all have to move out  

But seriously, DalDal is gonna hook up with soccer dude, _someone_ is going to have a talk with Jaegu (possibly Grandpa?), maybe some filler fights happen, and then Queen and Jaegu will eventually hook up for real. I really can't imagine anything else at this point.


----------



## Savior (Feb 4, 2016)

So what is the point of these 200 chapters.

This is some real garbage. I was annoyed after he ditched Dal Dal and especially in the harsh way he did it. He follows it up by also rejected Queen (happy he did it but still).

What's his plan now..


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 4, 2016)

He's secretly into gangrok. 

Jokes aside, jesus fuck 200 chapters and he is still pathetic as fuck.
I swear gangster dude would be a much better mc, he'd build a harem and no day will pass that the girls wouldn't be wearing an ahegao look on their face.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 4, 2016)

Silver Spoon chapter 114 after a long hiatus



> It has just about been a little less than two years since Girls of the wild started its English syndication. Though it is not my favorite series I have been reading it since the first chapter was released in English so it rubs me the wrong way when people say that Jaegu Song is wishy-washy or that he doesn't deserve the interest of Queen or Dal Dal. When in fact he has always been true to himself.
> 
> So what are the positive aspects of Jaegu's personality? He is honest.  You can call him wishy-washy but  Nothing other than his siblings was ever going to take precedence in his life. Add in his work ethic and discipline and you have the template for a good character. Is he dense? Yes, of course, he is and this is a realistic thing. From the start of the story, we have seen all of Jaegu's interaction with women. Him being a relationship guru would make zero sense from a story-telling standpoint. But once he finds out how Queen and Dal Dal feel he promptly gives them an answer. He doesn't dick around for twenty chapters playing with their feelings while figuring out his own.
> 
> ...




Dude on Reddit made a thread about Jaegu's recent actions, and it kinda makes some sense (even though it is still annoying as shit to see). I do agree with him about Insung intervening (as I've mentioned before)...because he cares WAY too much about those kids to be ok with this whole thing panning out.


----------



## Marik Swift (Feb 4, 2016)

As someone who doesn't think I deserve / doesn't like happiness, I can understand where he's coming from and he earned some serious respect from me this chapter.​


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 6, 2016)

Hahahaha holy shit.
Jaegu had a nosebleed, he must have lukemia
GotW has gone full on korean drama.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2016)

If Jaegu somehow ends up with a serious illness at this point, I'll really have to wonder what happened to the author of this story to make him go that far


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm like at chapter 140 and I'm stunned how crazy this mango is


----------



## Savior (Feb 7, 2016)

He made queen cry so we'll gave Jaegu a win for that.

Overall it's like this writer is just keeping this going for the cash. What is his plan here..


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2016)

If he was keeping it going for cash he wouldn't try to upset the fans with shock value.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2016)

Chapter 222

So...a nosebleed huh? Some kinda brain hemorrhage? DalDal crying up a storm, and Queen super depressed. Really not sure what direction this series is going.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 7, 2016)

Tbh I'd take the cat girl over the queen, even when she's rich, cause cat girl is more waifu material


----------



## zapman (Feb 7, 2016)

what kind of development is this...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2016)

"This is not a soap opera"

You sure about that, Moon Young?


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 7, 2016)

Aaah heeeeeell nooooo! The author better not make him collapse. Then Daldal and Queen hear about it so they snap out of it to rush to his house and take care of him and his brother and sister.
After that we'll get some further wining and complaining and everything is back to how it was !

Of course Queen is going to miss her flight to go help Jaegu cause they won't give in.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 7, 2016)

Zaru said:


> "This is not a soap opera"
> 
> You sure about that, Moon Young?



I rolled my eyes at that 

Yeah, he better not be have some kinda sickness now. What the fuck.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2016)

reaperunique said:


> Aaah heeeeeell nooooo! The author better not make him collapse. Then Daldal and Queen hear about it so they snap out of it to rush to his house and take care of him and his brother and sister.
> After that we'll get some further wining and complaining and everything is back to how it was !
> 
> Of course Queen is going to miss her flight to go help Jaegu cause they won't give in.



Gonna have to agree with this. DalDal and Queen are immediately going to get out of their slump once they hear this news. They'll probably help nurse him back to health even though they know he won't reciprocate their feelings...but maybe we'll get to hear exactly why Jaegu took those actions towards them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2016)

I just read it all....


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2016)

Vino said:


> I just read it all....



lol...welcome to suffering.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2016)

Life is shit so I'll turn down that hot girl who is tailing me around, which is also super rich, a professional martial artist, did I say she's super hot? can settle you for life and your children, grandchildren, grandgrandchildren 

Where is the logic here? 

I remember when I went out with a rich girl and it could turn into a serious thing but her family interfered, which I had  hoped it would happen here, but I guess ramen can sway old rich people.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2016)

Given the nose bleed from last chapter, assuming something is seriously wrong with Jaegu. The girls will come back and cling to his side like before...but I'm hoping actual real progression happens soon as opposed to the bullshit we've just been handed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2016)

Still, I'd probably pick Dal Dal, but don't like her behavior in certain chapters.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2016)

DalDal is a really good and nice girl, but holy shit...way too fuckin clingy for my tastes. Moonyoung all the way, but that ship sailed a LONG time ago sadly 

Give the recent events (and rejections), I think it would be hilarious if the re-introduced  into the mix again. 

Pretty sure most people forgot about her by now, lol...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah it's a shame. Tbh, I don't MC deserves any of them. 

Also the pacing is


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2016)

The series was so much better when it was primarily a fighting series...but now it has just devolved into another shitshow harem. Oh well, put way too much time into this to abandon it now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah the only saving grace is the art.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 14, 2016)

Chapter 223

Christ, thought Jaegu was going to collapse mid conversation for a second there. Glad the dude told him to stop worrying so much and just enjoy your own life. Hopefully Jaegu takes it to heart.

DalDal's mom was fuckin amazing this chapter...holy shit. "What did you do? Do I need to set aside settlement money!?" 

Moonyoung totally fuckin with the chicks who messed with DalDal (even though she didn't realize it). Good times.

White truce flag from Queen...wonder what they're going to discuss? Maybe they're both ready to get over his ass? lol...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2016)

Moonyoung was absolutely boss


----------



## sightlessreality (Feb 14, 2016)

I actually would prefer if he got with Leego, at this point it'd be a consider a sleeper hit I think.
Also  was a decent chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2016)

Chapter 224

So Jaegu is confused on why he is feeling the way he does, eh? At least DalDal appears to be over it somewhat, given that hilarious appearance on her Mom's cooking show. Glad that Moonyoung is trying to help out everyone with this situation...the focus has been on Queen and DalDal for far too long


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2016)

^ Or she's in the phase where she's trying to hide the hurting. 

Jaegu is confused because he did feel something but just shut down those feelings. I just hope Queen hasn't given up on him entirely.

Meh, how much longer is this going to get drawn out for?! Meh.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, that's why I said "appears" to be. Clearly she is just trying to replace her fanatical love for Jaegu with anger (at least temporarily). Whatever, she'll end up meeting college soccer dude soon and hooking up with him anyways. Who knows, maybe when Queen came over they made a truce to not do anything until she gets back in order to makes it back, and then have 1 final go at him? Dunno.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, I'm wondering about that too. 

But yeah, Dal Dal and uni guy getting together is for the best.


----------



## Savior (Feb 23, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> The series was so much better when it was primarily a fighting series...but now it has just devolved into another shitshow harem. Oh well, put way too much time into this to abandon it now.



It started off so well. 
I don't even know what happened. Somewhere along the line the author just lost it and started milking the series for money or something.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 23, 2016)

Started out great, but got annoying when MC got owned 9000 times.


----------



## Savior (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm disappointed in the development and growth of the MC.
So many chapters down the road and this is how he chooses to handle the relationships.


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2016)

Link removed

I'm not reading atm, but the Webtoon app updated me on the chapter release so here you go.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2016)

Sometimes I forget that he's in a school full of willing teenage girls


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

This guy drowns in pussy but he doesn't do shit.

Fo shame


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2016)

Didn't School Days teach you what happens when a harem main character takes what he can get?


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2016)

Tfw I went to an all-guys HS for 1? years and I know all too damn well that if any class had just one pretty girl, she would've been preyed on at least ten times worse than Jaegu by a thirsty Dal Dal at her best worst, on average per guy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Didn't School Days teach you what happens when a harem main character takes what he can get?



That only happened cause the condom broke.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 28, 2016)

This is just another prime example of how 99 % of series get handled. Artists for some reason or another suddenly become retarded and don't know how to handle the ending/climax of the series they started. It's like this in a lot of Chinese web novels and Japanese manga's and light novels as well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

You know I'm actually pissed with Daldal's behavior. The girl kept pushing and pushing, and actually sexually harassed Jageu multiple times, but he was nice enough to let it slide and ignore it, so now that the guy gave you a firm answer that he's not interested, you just stop being his friend cause your feelings are hurt? it's one thing to be a friend and be interested in the long run, but another thing to be a friend only to get something out of it.

Wow.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2016)

Vino said:


> You know I'm actually pissed with Daldal's behavior. The girl kept pushing and pushing, and actually sexually harassed Jageu multiple times, but he was nice enough to let it slide and ignore it, so now that the guy gave you a firm answer that he's not interested, you just stop being his friend cause your feelings are hurt? it's one thing to be a friend and be interested in the long run, but another thing to be a friend only to get something out of it.
> 
> Wow.



Bruh

If you put your entire effort and feelings into a person and they reject you, being around them will most likely fucking hurt


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Bruh
> 
> If you put your entire effort and feelings into a person and they reject you, being around them will most likely fucking hurt



Her fault. Why waste so much time and effort over someone who clearly ran away from you multiple times? 

I know it's a manwha and shit doesn't make sense but it's still rage inducing.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2016)

Well that chapter went about as expected. DalDal straight up ignoring Jaegu, and Queen is no longer attending school there. Harsh reality for him.

Yeojeong is fuckin great. I've always liked her. The hairpin thing, the book...so great.

I'm kinda surprised that Insung didn't go over to Jaegu's place at all during the summer break. Considering how much he loves Jaegu's younger siblings, and how badly he was shipping Jaegu x Queen...seems kinda strange to me that he is nowhere to be seen. I imagine now that Jaegu knows Queen is no longer attending school, there will be an inevitable meeting between them, though.


----------



## Savior (Feb 28, 2016)

Good job DalDal. That's what I'm talking about. Time to move on from this wimp.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 29, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well that chapter went about as expected. DalDal straight up ignoring Jaegu, and Queen is no longer attending school there. Harsh reality for him.
> 
> Yeojeong is fuckin great. I've always liked her. The hairpin thing, the book...so great.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised that Insung didn't go over to Jaegu's place at all during the summer break. Considering how much he loves Jaegu's younger siblings, and how badly he was shipping Jaegu x Queen...seems kinda strange to me that he is nowhere to be seen. I imagine now that Jaegu knows Queen is no longer attending school, there will be an inevitable meeting between them, though.



Yeah, wanna see him interacting with Insung too. 

And man, I'm really NOT looking forward to him looking for Queen at her place =/


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 5, 2016)

and so it begins....
god i hate this, if it started as a harem, end it as a harem.
fuck.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 5, 2016)

jaegu's pretty shit, yeah.
but i'd rather daldal end up with him than some random nugget introduced a couple dozen chapters ago.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 6, 2016)

Chapter 226

Oh man, Jaegu's sibling's response once DalDal said she didn't have a boyfriend  They know he totally fucked something up.

As predicted, Queen just wanted a truce until she got back. Pretty understanding of DalDal to accept those terms (but she probably understood Queen better knowing her ass got dumped as well).

UH OH, SEEING SEXY COLLEGE DUDE RIGHT OUTTA THE SHOWER!? Welp, that ship is gonna happen soon...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2016)

In a different story, people would see this as NTR. 
Here, I'm looking forward to the girls getting over Jaegu


----------



## scerpers (Mar 6, 2016)

don't worry zaru, people will still see this as NTR


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm a bit torn. On one hand it would be kinda weird to see Daldal together with football guy but on the other, I just want this to be over and not see them back at square one with Daldal still being all over that fucking loser Jaegu.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well that chapter went about as expected. DalDal straight up ignoring Jaegu, and Queen is no longer attending school there. Harsh reality for him.
> 
> Yeojeong is fuckin great. I've always liked her. The hairpin thing, the book...so great.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised that Insung didn't go over to Jaegu's place at all during the summer break. Considering how much he loves Jaegu's younger siblings, and how badly he was shipping Jaegu x Queen...seems kinda strange to me that he is nowhere to be seen. I imagine now that Jaegu knows Queen is no longer attending school, there will be an inevitable meeting between them, though.



That's just 'cause the author completely forgot about him. Shows how shitty everything is stuck together. This series really needs to end. The author most likely went with the martial arts thing in the beginning because it seemed interesting, the author lost interest and then went the more romcom route but he failed miserably and now he lost readers and is trying to end this wreck.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 6, 2016)

College boy, hell yeah! Hit that, Dal Dal! Then Jae Gu can get together with Queen and the series can end


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 13, 2016)

New chapter is out


/10


That's some teenager soap crap tv series level 



I remember when this series had a decent plot and some good fights


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2016)

Chapter 227

DalDal getting a ride home (and fantasizing about him during the ride ). Oh boy. Also, DalDal's mom is so goddamn amazing...lol. So fuckin great...

Queen deciding to cancel the truce suddenly over the phone. I wonder how DalDal will react? Will she jump back into Jaegu's arms, or will she realize she actually has feelings for older soccer dude? (let's be real, it's gonna be the fuckin latter)


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2016)

^ Let's hope she realizes college dude is the one for her.

But damn, this whole drama shit is getting a bit annoying.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2016)

DalDal's mom sure knows what's up


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2016)

Chapter 228

Well, Insung finally showed up. He didn't seem really concerned about the Queen x Jaegu ship which is surprising. That nightmare Jaegu had though...he realizes he probably fucked things up  "Is it because of me?" YES YOU FUCKIN IDIOT.

Kinda figured DalDal would still give Jaegu the cold shoulder (cuz she wouldn't want to feel like she was handed the default win by Queen). That chapter ending though...DalDal acting all serious, and her Mom just offers her half of the earnings so she immediately accepts  So good...


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 20, 2016)

^ Yeah, that was so hilarious 

Hmm, I hope Queen succumbs to her feelings too and comes back. Or Jae Gu just calls her or some shit. Dal Dal should really just move on already.

And yeah, new competitions coming up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2016)

Chapter 229

Uh oh...looks like DalDal has a stalker. Bad times are a comin...

Fun seeing DalDal ask soccer bro to stay over at her place when her mother isn't home  It's happening...oh boy is it happening!

Glad to see that Jaegu is realizing all of this clusterfuck is because he was so indecisive. Yes, he has his own issues, but this entire situation with Queen and DalDal is because he didn't understand wtf their real feelings for him were. Curious to see how this will ultimately play out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 27, 2016)

i can see a couple of things that may happen.
-jaegu saves daldal from stalker guy, and they make up -> daldal resumes her love for jaegu, or she goes for college dude.
-college dude saves daldal from stalker guy, and either daldal realizes that she likes college dude afterall, or daldal realizes that she still likes jaegu more.
-the stalker may be that college guy and jaegu will save daldal from him

interesting thing to note was that the stalker guy seems to be wearing combat shoes -> higher chance that he is still in college (mandatory military service) or already a graduate.
also something tells me that college dude meeting daldal after school isn't just a coincidence and is fishy af + he asked if jaegu is her boyfriend.
on the other hand, he doesn't look like the kind of guy who would do that.

eitherway, someone has to save daldal from the stalker guy and that would most likely put the nail in the coffin in this arc.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2016)

This is now a shoujo manwha (yeah I'm mixing cultural terms here, call the cops) and DalDal is the new main character.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 27, 2016)

well, author made a shoujo-ish webtoon before GotW, so there's no surprise.
honestly felt like all this fighting shit was just experimental.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i can see a couple of things that may happen.
> -jaegu saves daldal from stalker guy, and they make up -> daldal resumes her love for jaegu, or she goes for college dude.
> -college dude saves daldal from stalker guy, and either daldal realizes that she likes college dude afterall, or daldal realizes that she still likes jaegu more.
> -the stalker may be that college guy and jaegu will save daldal from him
> ...



Nah, dude who crashed into the show's producer is the stalker. Same outfit as the guy on the stairwell.

My guess is that soccer dude will save her, she'll realize that she likes him more than Jaegu, and they'll hook up.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 27, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nah, dude who crashed into the show's producer is the stalker. Same outfit as the guy on the stairwell.
> 
> My guess is that soccer dude will save her, she'll realize that she likes him more than Jaegu, and they'll hook up.



I don't think so.
That scene was simultaneous when the producer was outside.
And i see no reason why the author wouldn't show his face if he is indeed the stalker.

Beeeesides, the other guy isn't wearing combat shoes when he talked with the producer.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2016)

Dunno, seemed to me quite some time had passed since the producer met with the dude. Also, his outfit is the same, and that car is the same.

Whatever, guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 27, 2016)

Ahh yes, noticed the same car.
I don't know why he felt like changing shoes though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2016)

To be fair, we didn't really get a closeup of the guys shoes during the producer's meeting. The legs/shoes kinda meld together for both of them for that scene, lol. Artist coulda just been lazy, or didn't think it was significant enough to bother with.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 27, 2016)

Jaegu is at least making lots of progress in the endurance and strength department.

Hope things progress a bit faster now. And Jaegu should just fucking call Queen himself, dammit.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 2, 2016)

Holy shit!

Author changed to Jin/MTSP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 2, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Author changed to *Jin/MTSP*.



What? Did DalDal or Queen get forced into prostitution or something? RIP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2016)

Chapter 230

Oh God...DalDal's dad  Yoga Flame...lol. Her parents are so great...

AND THEN THINGS WENT TO SHIT! Bad times ahead or DalDal  Please Soccer Bro or Jaegu...someone save her! Why you gotta do this shit to me...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 3, 2016)

Dayum, shit's getting real. Setup for Jae Gu to kick some ass?



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Author changed to Jin/MTSP.



Wait, what? The series got another author? Anyone know why?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Dayum, shit's getting real. Setup for Jae Gu to kick some ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? The series got another author? Anyone know why?



It's a joke. Jin/MTSP is a hentai doujin artist who has really good art, but sadly only does doujins with NTR or forced prostitution, and it is starting to look like that might happen to DalDal (though I highly doubt it will)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why do I still read this?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 4, 2016)

They had to go the damsel in distress route in order to get back to the action? Whatever works I guess...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 4, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> It's a joke. Jin/MTSP is a hentai doujin artist who has really good art, but sadly only does doujins with NTR or forced prostitution, and it is starting to look like that might happen to DalDal (though I highly doubt it will)



Ah okay, sorry, not knowledgeable enough regarding Hentai artists, rarely look at the names


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 5, 2016)

Jaegu would fit in well in Kubera, all this dumbass does is make sad faces.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 10, 2016)

Chapter 231

Jaegu and Soccer Bro are totally gonna put the hurtin on these fuckers, right? Queen is MIA, so maybe they could enlist Moonyoung and a few other people to help as well. INCOMING RESCUE DALDAL ARC!


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2016)

Hell yeah, this shit is on! They can at least employ Queen's intelligence network first or something.


----------



## sightlessreality (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm not liking the look of those panels that focus on the car. Looks like blood splatter............


----------



## Morglay (Apr 10, 2016)

I know this wasn't the focus of the chapter but lol at college boy asserting his dominance over Jaegu.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2016)

Well at least we know he's REALLY interested now


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 10, 2016)

Jaegu, the only context in which the statement "maybe the signals got crossed" would make sense is if you're using a walkie-talkie... and happen to live in the 1980s.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 10, 2016)

chibbselect said:


> Jaegu, the only context in which the statement "maybe the signals got crossed" would make sense is if you're using a walkie-talkie... and happen to live in the 1980s.



lol...yeah, no shit. That comment just seemed to fuckin outta the blue.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2016)

chibbselect said:


> Jaegu, the only context in which the statement "maybe the signals got crossed" would make sense is if you're using a walkie-talkie... and happen to live in the 1980s.





SkitZoFrenic said:


> lol...yeah, no shit. That comment just seemed to fuckin outta the blue.



And he worried like for two hours before doing anything


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> And he worried like for two hours before doing anything



Well to be fair, when DalDal's father asked when he received the call, he said 2 hours ago...meaning he was in the process of doing something (going to check on DalDal at her place), because for a dude without a car, going to someone's house would probably take a good amount of time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2016)

^ Fair observation, who knows how far away her house is from the school.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 12, 2016)

How'd the pops get that cut on his leg and why was he frightened by Jaegu's reaction...?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2016)

Chapter 232

So it seems like the kidnappers are just insane DalDal fanatics. That look in that guy's eyes when she rejected the food though 

Worthless cops in a drama series...as per usual. Glad soccer bro stood up and said shit. Did kinda look like Jaegu was gonna say something, but once again got beaten to the punch, lol.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, those are some crazy fans. That guy with the cat years though 

And yeah, talking about priorities: beating>>kidnapping 

Jae Gu really has to contact Queen about this.


----------



## Riffmaster (Apr 17, 2016)

Worthless chapter.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 17, 2016)

Stopped reading this about a month ago, 4 chapters later and the comments I read indicate there has been little to no progress. Once again some useless mini arc is in progress that wont bring a possible conclusion any closer. 
I'll come back in like half a year. 24 chapters must have moved the plot somewhat by then.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 17, 2016)

^ That's actually a good idea. Only, I probably couldn't be assed to get back into it if I stopped again...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2016)

Link removed

No direct link, cuz these shitty new forums wont let me for some goddamn reason...RIP.


Well it looks like the crazy fanatics are...starting to get crazier? Jaegu & co. need to hurry the fuck up. Also, that head detective is such a douche. Wonder if he is in on this? Once soccer-bro talked about how his uncle was a DA, he kinda was a little shocked, and then quickly bailed? Dunno. At least Jaegu remembered the car, but christ, that outside view...looks like they are holding her out in bumfuck nowhere. Bad times...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 24, 2016)

at least, being in dat job paid off.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2016)

She should just fucking eat that food. Provoking them ain't the greatest of ideas. Good thing Jae Gu is remembering something though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah like seriously, what does she think is gonna happen? They already ether'd her, and tied her up...is she afraid the food is drugged? So the fuck what? They could already do whatever they wanted to you anyways, might as well just play along so as to not upset them further.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2016)

Super cute chick who does a fun cooking show in Korea? Yeah, sounds like something that could start a cult following. Best not to think too hard about it, and just accept the fact that there are a lot of crazy fuckin people in this world...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Idol worship is a serious thing in those countries.
These nutters would go crazy if they caught a whiff of her (well, previous) devotion to a guy.


----------



## Esdese (Apr 25, 2016)

wtf did they do with the webtoon? I dropped it ages ago but my god I swear it started out as a martial arts webtoon and at the same time was about making the male MC the strongest. With slight romance/comedy dribbled out here and there.

I thought Queen or another male from another school was gonna be like the final boss or something and they meet up in the finals of the wild tournament ( or whatever the tournament is called ) and fight it out. 

instead we get nisekoi 2.0


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Guess the author got bored of the fights
And wrote himself into a corner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, if you're in a bind you always go back to your roots.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2016)

chapter 378 Chapter 234

Jeez, Jaegu is actually badassin it up at the moment remembering all of these absurd details. AND it looks like he has friends who can actually help with this case. I assumed soccer bro was the one who was gonna end up saving the day, but Jaegu is finally pulling his weight as MC and being a boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 2, 2016)

Yeah, Jae Gu is a pro at memory/scrabble, apparently 

Go get those creeps (with the power of other - though benevolent - creeps!)


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2016)

This whole "Jaegu is useful because of his memory" thing reads like a forced plot device, but I guess we need to move onwards SOMEhow.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 8, 2016)

Chapter 235

So they got the license plate...and now the detective just leaves Jaegu & co. behind? Wtf? Looks like they're going to hop a ride out there, but still...

DalDal is done waiting and is ready to fuck these guys up. Clearly bad things will happen once she inevitably fails (I'm assuming at least one of the cops is in on this).


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2016)

I don't expect it to happen, but it'd be hilarious if the police reaches the house and DalDal stands surrounded by unconscious kidnappers


----------



## BlueDemon (May 8, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I don't expect it to happen, but it'd be hilarious if the police reaches the house and DalDal stands surrounded by unconscious kidnappers



But that's kinda what everyone would expect once she's untied. So maybe those guys can do martial arts themselves. Or something.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2016)

They must clearly have countermeasures against her acting up because they've been "fans" of hers since before the cooking show. They know she's really strong.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, maybe some sedatives in her drink or something? Or they really do know martial arts. Or both.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 9, 2016)

*Chapter 235: *Link removed

Daldal's going to get her head stomped before she gets rescued. Though I have to wonder what took her so long to make this decision...


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> *Chapter 235: *Link removed
> 
> Daldal's going to get her head stomped before she gets rescued. Though I have to wonder what took her so long to make this decision...


The hype is real for this chap.
This is an awesome manga after all


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 9, 2016)

Because of fear, she probably regained some composure after a while.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 14, 2016)

Jaegu is mad af.
RIP KIDNAPPER-KUN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2016)

Chapter 236

Jaegu saw the hair clip...that's it, IT'S TORTURE TIME! Oh God, cannot wait to see Jaegu & Soccer Bro completely wreck this fool and save DalDal. Good fuckin times...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 15, 2016)

Smack him around a couple of times to get Daldal's whereabouts then take out the rest with Soccer dude. Sounds like a legit plan to me...


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2016)

What a fucking idiot. What a total fucking idiot. What an unbelievably dumb fuck.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2016)

What, you mean you don't walk around in the cat ear hairclips of the girl you kidnapped all the time? What are you, some kinda fuckin normie?


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2016)

I wear the teeth of my victims on a necklace over a bright red shirt with the words: "I did it" on - so everyone knows wassup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## BlueDemon (May 19, 2016)

Haha, you show him, Jae Gu! That face

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 22, 2016)

Chapter 237

OH FUCK YEAH! JAEGU BEAST-MODE TIME! Christ, been waiting a LONG time for him to go full on Berserker mode and fuck people up. Was pretty hilarious when he was beating that guy's ass...soccer bro was just staring at him completely shocked, lol. They are going to completely destroy these fuckers, and it will be glorious. I don't particularly ship Jaegu x DalDal, but my God, after the massacre they are about to lay down, pretty sure those two are gonna just fuck in front of everyone right then and there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 22, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 237
> 
> OH FUCK YEAH! JAEGU BEAST-MODE TIME! Christ, been waiting a LONG time for him to go full on Berserker mode and fuck people up. Was pretty hilarious when he was beating that guy's ass...soccer bro was just staring at him completely shocked, lol. They are going to completely destroy these fuckers, and it will be glorious. I don't particularly ship Jaegu x DalDal, but my God, after the massacre they are about to lay down, pretty sure those two are gonna just fuck in front of everyone right then and there



Haha, with all that tension and raw masculinity...I wouldn't be surprised 

But it's so GREAT and satisfying to see Jae Gu kick some ass!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 29, 2016)

Chapter 238

FUCK YEAH! Jaegu going full beast-mode on these motherfuckers. They are going to get absolutely destroyed, and it is going to be glorious. So glad Jaegu is taking this shit into his own hands. Not sure how things are going to end up between him and DalDal, but this is the best action we have seen in a long time for this series.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 29, 2016)

Hell yeah, it's finally happening. Those guys are going to spend a lot of time in the hospital when Jae Gu's finished with them.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 29, 2016)

I think this situation will bring Soccer dude and DalDal closer together. He shares the same weak and lack of skill qualities as Jaegu did when they first met. Unless 'ol boy's been holding back for some reason...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2016)

Chapter 239 

Straight brawling chapter. Jaegu going full on fuckin beast-mode on these assholes. Pretty disappointed soccer-bro only threw a tiny rock at the guy...was really hoping he would mega soccer kick decapitate a guy. Oh well, wishful thinking I suppose. That ending though...fuckin Jaegu kicking the window and wrecking the driver of a moving car? Jaegu just turned into a fuckin God in the span of like 3 chapters.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2016)

But.... why would he need to kick the vehicle's window when there are closer windows in that building those villains ran into?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2016)

Because ACTION!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 6, 2016)

Lol, Jaegu gets beaten down first and then gets up to kick in a car window 
Anyway, action FTW!!!



Detective said:


> But.... why would he need to kick the vehicle's window when there are closer windows in that building those villains ran into?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2016)

Blood is running hot and payback for hitting him with a plank... Was it a bar?


----------



## David (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2016)

HOLY SHIT, OF COURSE THATS WHERE SHE GETS IT FROM


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm just worried that college-dude might get the credit for everything jaegu's done, and daldal would like him because he's the one who came for her rescue.
Sadla.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice twist. Didn't know Pops had it in him...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck yeah! Dad strength! Makes total sense now where DalDal got her kicking skills from. Jaegu & co. are completely fuckin wrecking these fools...so glorious.


----------



## HumanRage (Jun 13, 2016)

glorious indeed


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 14, 2016)

Jaegu's all "GET TO THE CHOPPER THEY ARE TRYING TO KILL YOU" while Dal's dad takes care of everything.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2016)

Hehe, DalDal's dad is dope. And Jae Gu is such an idiot. Must have been in the heat of the battle though, so it's excusable. College dude took the spotlight though because of that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2016)

Chapter 241

Man, DalDad is a fuckin beast. Utterly destroyed those assholes, lol. Well, DalDal is finally rescued, and everything is right in the world....er, except that Jaegu only checked on her, and didn't actually come talk to her after the fact (goddamnit). Soccer bro gonna get credit most likely, unless he mans up and says things like they are. Great ending though, that fighting was the best I've seen in this series for a LONG fucking time...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah, it was so satisfying to see those creeps get wrecked.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2016)

Chapter 242

So the arc is finally over. DalDad totally threatened the shit outta that guy...so much so that he pissed his pants  Her dad is fuckin amazing. Glad that DalDal found out about Jaegu though, was gonna be pissed if Soccer Bro got all the credit. Jeez, he even noticed the same model car triggered some PTSD for her  Glad that she is OK physically, but it is gonna take her some time to get over this (if ever). Curious to see where things go from here between those two.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah, she's gotta heal mentally now. But it would be some real progress for them if they stay friends and she starts going out with Uni guy.

DalDal's dad is fucking  Those guys are going to leave the fucking country when they're out of jail lol


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 26, 2016)

5 other counts of excessive violence and molestation? No wonder Daldal was traumatized. The author could've taken an even darker route before the rescue. Now she's safe and on good terms with Jaegu again...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 26, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, she's gotta heal mentally now. But it would be some real progress for them if they stay friends and she starts going out with Uni guy.
> 
> DalDal's dad is fucking  Those guys are going to leave the fucking country when they're out of jail lol


why would she go out with him? there's nothing between them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2016)

Well, he did technically help save her. They already have a decent amount in common...not completely unreasonable that they would _at some point_ start dating. However, I don't think she will, at least not immediately after this.


----------



## HumanRage (Jun 27, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> why would she go out with him? there's nothing between them.


And her parents may not even remember him being there at the final moments, while Jaegu was on the front line acting all badass, even if they didn't saw what happened outside, they saw him rushing, and the uni guy only followed as far as they can tell.
And that's what daldal has been told by her parents. Uni guy was also clearly shown to us as a failure of a man when the times call for it. If anything, it's a 1-0 for Jaegu on this one 

But since Jaegu doesn't want any of that action in the first place, I guess we are back to the hogwash drama.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2016)

Chapter 243

Man, seeing Moonyoung "cheer up" DalDal was pretty great, lol. Also, as expected, DalDal is starting to like Soccer-bro more and more. Didn't expect Queen's grandfather to show up this chapter. Still, got to at least see Queen (in very normal looking attire) wander around Europe a bit. Looks like it is her big arc coming soon.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh wow, these developments are making me mad af.
If i can, i'd rate it 0 a million fucking times all over.

Jaegu gets ntr'd by fucking talk no jutsu. Omg.
Guy didn't even do shit other than open the door (while jaegu's giving them ass the pain)
This some forced romance shit.
-
Feels like it's going to end soon, no wonder, it's been getting shitty ratings in naver.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 10, 2016)

Chapter 244

Moonyoung on that cover...holy shit!  Goddamnit she looked good. That choke THROUGH the magazine on DalDal after she talked shit  So fuckin perfect...

So Jaegu's younger siblings are genius-tier apparently? Wonder how that will work out. And now everyone gets volunteered to walk/guard people around town? Surprised DalDal seems fine with it. Assuming she will have some PTSD over her incident soon while on the job. And Jaegu walking this girl (?) home after tutoring who is obviously being bullied...another person added to his harem? lol...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 10, 2016)

Haha, the comedy was pretty nice this chapter. Also nice seeing Queen last chapter. And dat cover 
Jae Gu's kids are hopefully going to get a good education. That's why he hasgets to marry Queen lol



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Feels like it's going to end soon, no wonder, it's been getting shitty ratings in naver.



Really? Thought it was still one of the most popular webcomics (I think the ratings on the English website are pretty good..?). 
But seeing how Dal Dal's getting shipped with College boy and how Queen is on a journey, I hope when she's back it's on between her and Jae Gu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 17, 2016)

Chapter 245

Oh God...middle school bitches causing drama. Time for everyone to show just how much they care for and appreciate Jaegu when things all go to shit. He feels like he is just meant to be on the sideline and that he is burdening everyone, but once character witnesses start coming forward (with Queen as the final one presumably), he'll finally understand that he has actual worth.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 17, 2016)

Kennel Master Jaegu needs to put the smack down on these bitches. Killing them is the only way out of this situation, hopefully the author agrees.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 17, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Kennel Master Jaegu needs to put the smack down on these bitches. Killing them is the only way out of this situation, hopefully the author agrees.



That's going a bit too far. I'd just take the phone and delete the picture. Or smash it and say oooops.
Hopefully this doesn't take too long/get tooo emo.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 17, 2016)

Another bad perdictament. Only martial arts won't get Jaegu out of this one. That is unless the author spends some time having this middle school kid undergo some type of training...


----------



## Davy Clyde (Jul 24, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, he did technically help save her. They already have a decent amount in common...not completely unreasonable that they would _at some point_ be dating. However, I don't think she will, at least not immediately after this.



Sorry, but bullcrap. By the time Jaegu gets the keys to open the door, the kidnappers would have been in the same position as when Myeonghawn opened it himself. DalDals' fate doesn't change just because Myeonghawn opens the door faster. For the longest time, Jaegu has been beating on himself and hasn't been giving himself what he deserves. He's always been worrying/caring about others. I think he should have taken full credit for saving Daldal from insane kidnappers. It just doesn't feel right that Jaegu went through all that trouble and only got partial credit. Especially while the guy just stood there spooked, watching all the action unfold into it started to drift away from him. Jaegu deserves better, but it's a shame that he still hasn't gotten that type of character development. ;_; This author bro...

What exactly do they have in common? Myeonghawn goes to college and studies law. He's not a fighter, he's around twice her height, he's four years older than her, and seems to have a set of different priorities to do in his life. We don't even know if he has any friends. In my honest opinion, I hope this guy's relationship with Daldal goes south. We don't need to see more of him just because he's a romantic interest for Daldal. There's already a ton of other characters out there that are much more interesting to take off some panels off of chapters. *Lee Go Seul (girl with green hair and twin tails) where are you?*



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Oh wow, these developments are making me mad af.
> If i can, i'd rate it 0 a million fucking times all over.
> 
> Jaegu gets ntr'd by fucking talk no jutsu. Omg.
> ...



Jaegu is retarded whenever he's involved with romantic issues. No surprise here that Jaegu basically gave a stranger permission to be in a romantic relationship with his _*close friend. *_Myeonghawn (Daldal's love interest) is really bland and has no ground to be in this manhwa. He's irrelevant to whatever the main plot is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 24, 2016)

Chapter 246

Jaegu using the "Art of Run". Seemed to work alright initially...until that dude kicked the shit outta him. Welp, time for Jaegu to lay some beatdown on these fuckers. Should be fun.

Also, Queen's bodyguard dude talking to Jaegu...and then taking a picture of him, and sending it to Queen with that description  So perfect...


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 24, 2016)

At least we get a beat down now. Shame that the author didn't want to dish out some equal rights for the middle schoolers though.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ready for another 20 chapters of this bullshit : D


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2016)

Haha that last scene was funny! 
And that fucking bodyguard...talks about relationships not going your way yadda yadda then takes a picture and sends it to Queen xD



Kamina. said:


> At least we get a beat down now. Shame that the author didn't want to dish out some equal rights for the middle schoolers though.



Well, you can't exactly go roundhouse kicking middle schoolers. Who are even girls 
But still, Jae-Gu can at least ask the police to call their parents or some shit. Or get some other Middle Schoolers who can kick ass to kick their teeth in 



Vino said:


> Ready for another 20 chapters of this bullshit : D



I thought it'd be bad, but that picture doesn't seem to become like the Queen debacle lol. And this guy should be easy to handle, unless he's  freaking champion. But the problem itself wouldn't be solved I guess.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 24, 2016)

So check-in once more, did anything change the last 40 or so chapters? Based on the comments I think not? Jaegu still the same idiot? No change in relationship status? Reset after every "arc"?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 24, 2016)

reaperunique said:


> No change in relationship status?


You'd be surprised.

*Spoiler*: __ 



my ship is fucking ruined!!!


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 24, 2016)

No change so far, author has no idea that you can resolve situations by talking so ridiculous event happened so that Jaegu & Daldal are friends again. Queen is AFK, current arc is padding for whatever reason. Not worth returning yet.


BlueDemon said:


> Well, you can't exactly go roundhouse kicking middle schoolers. Who are even girls
> But still, Jae-Gu can at least ask the police to call their parents or some shit. Or get some other Middle Schoolers who can kick ass to kick their teeth in



Come on man you got to admit it would be funny as hell to just see Jaegu go to fucking town on these kids, just like choke one of them out when they get uppity. That could even be the next brilliant plot point where Jaegu becomes known as a child beater and he has to defeat child protection services to keep his siblings.


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2016)

tacos


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Come on man you got to admit it would be funny as hell to just see Jaegu go to fucking town on these kids, just like choke one of them out when they get uppity. That could even be the next brilliant plot point where Jaegu becomes known as a child beater and he has to defeat child protection services to keep his siblings.



The first part was nice, the second one though would entail tooo much drama


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 246
> 
> Also, Queen's bodyguard dude talking to Jaegu...and then taking a picture of him, and sending it to Queen with that description  So perfect...



Never forget...



GOAT WINGMAN MOMENT OF ALL TIME

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Luciana (Jul 24, 2016)

Why even introduce the 'incriminating photo' drama if the protagonist goes 'nah, there was a camera there, don't worry about it.' 
Fucking waste of panels.


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 24, 2016)

why not... walk down _any_ other street in city? I swear sometimes Jaegu has the problem-solving skills of a dying cactus in an oasis.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2016)

There is only one main street in South Korea that is open at night to pedestrian traffic...


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 24, 2016)

^^well that's the most inconvenient thing I've ever heard of. :/


----------



## Davy Clyde (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, hopefully, that kid Jaegu is protecting hooks up with that other kid that Moonyoung has been training for hundreds of chapters. This way two side characters are gone for the most part, and Moonyoung starts to be the main character again. 

Let's be honest here. Moonyoung hasn't played the role of the main character ever since she met that kid, Kang Rok.
If all things go well, maybe Moonyoung decides to train Jaegu for a conveniently upcoming fighting tournament of some kind. So, Jaegu can repay her for helping him train to become strong, and Moonyoung gets over Kang Rok.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2016)

I wish this was a slightly better story the melodrama of the last arc was just painful. I started on this one cause it was well a harem, I generally enjoy those. But when The Gamer does the Harem material much better there is a problem. I feel like it was better when Jaegu was going Full Wolverine and just kicking the shit out of people because he was pissed off and it was time for them to Pay the Piper.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2016)

Chapter 246

Uh oh...little middle schooler kid also has friends as well. I love Jaegu's face when they start fighting. At first he is like "OH SHIT!"...but by the 3rd panel he is like, "Are you people fucking kidding me?" lol. Moonyoung is loving every moment of her duty. She just walks around with all of her medals  God I love her. DalDal really is just a shopping cart, who gets guilt tripped by that lady. The cynical part of me thinks that her son isn't in the military, he is just a lazy fuck and DalDal will see that at some point. Also when they are on the bench, DalDal saying: "You wanna trade your duty with mine? All you need to do is just handle big loads." _PHRASING
_
Of course at the end, those dipshit middleschoolers brought even more people. I assume Jaegu is either gonna kick all of their asses which leads to more drama, he gets his ass beat, or the girls come during their patrol and scare the rest of them straight.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 31, 2016)

Told you guys, killing one kid would have solved this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuck this new generation of kids these days, what classless punks.

Also, smfh at their dumbassery.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Chapter was pretty funny I guess, though I do hope the problem with the middleschoolers will be solved soon.


SkitZoFrenic said:


> Of course at the end, those dipshit middleschoolers brought even more people. I assume Jaegu is either gonna kick all of their asses which leads to more drama, he gets his ass beat, or the girls come during their patrol and scare the rest of them straight.



Why would he get his ass beat? If they aren't pros they're going DOWN! And are they still middleschoolers? Cuz that could be the problem...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2016)

He easily evaded 4 of them...by now there are like 20, and he has someone there he needs to protect (meaning another vulnerability if they use her as a hostage). Him getting his ass beat seems likely.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 31, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> (meaning another vulnerability if they use her as a hostage).


Well this is the problem. The thing is, if they beat him they might get the girl and that means he failed in protecting her. So a "sacrifice" scenario is more likely? No idea.

He should have just fucking told the police to check the camera feed and be done with it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Well this is the problem. The thing is, if they beat him they might get the girl and that means he failed in protecting her. So a "sacrifice" scenario is more likely? No idea.
> *
> He should have just fucking told the police to check the camera feed and be done with it*.


Uhhh...that would make sense, though. You DO realize what series you are reading, right? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 1, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Uhhh...that would make sense, though. You DO realize what series you are reading, right? lol


Haha, yeah. I mean that's what the girls were asking and Jaegu is just like "nah they learned they won't bother me again". And now he gonna get it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 1, 2016)

Jaegu doing something smart? He's such a cuck he is prone to making bad decisions, this series needs to end soon because its gotten unbearable.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 2, 2016)

Jaegu can still redeem himself if he tells his mother to take a fucking hike when she eventually appears.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

He will never do that he is forever a cuck. He will never do something for himself.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 7, 2016)

Chapter 248

Thought things were gonna turn out bad and they were gonna use the girl as a hostage...nope, lol. Holy shit, Moonyoung and DalDal's reactions this chapter were fuckin amazing.



Wonder if they are gonna step in if that guy seriously comes at Jaegu with that boxcutter, or if they will just let Jaegu utterly wreck their shit?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm still waiting for Daldal to realize she's chasing a greater cuck than the cuck she knew.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 248
> 
> Thought things were gonna turn out bad and they were gonna use the girl as a hostage...nope, lol. Holy shit, Moonyoung and DalDal's reactions this chapter were fuckin amazing.
> 
> ...



Haha, I knew they weren't a real threat. The guy with the cutter is going to get his head kicked in though. Don't think the girls will interrupt just yet.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 7, 2016)

50/50 odds on Daldal or Moonyoung jumping in. I would like to see them threaten the girls who made this fight happen, because y'know nothin is scarier than those two when they are legit pissed off. But I would like to see Jaegu stop holding back and drop that jackass, but chances are he'll get stabbed more drama will ensue because now this manhwa is about NTR and soap opera drama.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2016)

^ You people are always expecting MOAR DRAMA, which is to be expected actually. Maybe this is what the author was building up to 

But I really doubt it. He gonna beat their asses. Really wanna see Jae Gu wreak some havoc.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah, if only we didn't have a history of him being cucked, I do hope he just goes Wolverine and leaves them beaten and broken.

But I remember when the manhwa was about him being brought to the school because the girls pretty much didn't know how to deal with men and were these scary amazons who stopped armed robberies with minimal effort.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> But I remember when the manhwa was about him being brought to the school because the girls pretty much didn't know how to deal with men and were these scary amazons who stopped armed robberies with minimal effort.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 14, 2016)

Chapter 249

Moonyoung is so fuckin great. Totally bated those little brats. Glad that Jaegu was able to shit all over them...and that Moonyoung was able to get more people attending her dad's gym now


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 14, 2016)

Whatever happened to that rich guy who liked Moonyoung?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 14, 2016)

Just another in the long list of forgotten characters. Still, she has that one kid she likes that she trains on occasion, so I don't think rich dude would ever have a chance.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 21, 2016)

Chapter 250

Well that is the end of that arc. Seems like everything wrapped up nicely for all parties. Curious if maybe one or two of these "good ends" actually ends up turning sour in the future or something...because if not, what was the point of all this really?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 21, 2016)

The author's taking us on a round about journey with this story, no...?


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 21, 2016)

Queen is the new mori jin for real, her trip is probably more interesting than this.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2016)

When will shit get real?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 28, 2016)

Chapter 251

Huh, so that after school thing literally served no purpose since there is seemingly a 3-4 month time skip now. Jaegu's siblings are going off to boarding school for the gifted starting next year. Feel so bad for them. They want to be with Jaegu, but they also want to focus on their future (and, obviously, they are doing this to lessen the burden on Jaegu since they want him to be able to enjoy life a bit more without having to worry about them constantly).

DalDal is _apparently_ completely over Jaegu. Final scene basically put a nail in that pairing's coffin. Curious when Queen will finally show up again? This series really does feel like it is wrapping up.

Also, dat Alphabet t-shirt, lol.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Queen is the new mori jin for real, her trip is probably more interesting than this.



Jaegu probably has been NTR'd already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2016)

Dream said:


> Jaegu probably has been NTR'd already.



GTFO with that shit, Preet

I know you're trying to play it cool,  but I think we all remember your reaction to HER


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2016)

Also, pls Manhwa-nim-san, pls don't let Queen randomly decide to visit Jaegu on Christmas and see Daldal kissing him as a way to resolve her crush on him in order to move on with College dude, and then misinterpret what is happening...


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2016)

Ntr is only evil when it comes to pairings I ship. :los

Way to jinx it, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2016)

Dream said:


> Ntr is only evil when it comes to pairings I ship. :los
> 
> Way to Preet it, Detective.



FTFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 29, 2016)

to be fair would anyone actually be mad if Jaegu got NTR'd here, for real he is the biggest bitch in this series


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> to be fair would anyone actually be mad if Jaegu got NTR'd here, for real he is the biggest bitch in this series



Probably not.  

Also, really hate what this manga has become. :/


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2016)

Chapter 252

Figured as much...DalDal is over Jaegu finally. Winter is over, another timeskip. Kids are off to school, and Jaegu is in charge of the Boxing Club (lol). Holy shit, Wushu girl is back? Assumed author forgot about her.

Welp, no surprise...Queen finally returned. Really curious what this conversion will be like now. This series really does feel like it is ending any day now.


Also, best girl Ina! Awwwww yeah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 4, 2016)

SkitZo put it perfectly I guess 

That guy has to keep at it and he gonna tap that Ina ass 
Queen is back and I hope this whole romantic arc comes to a close already.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2016)

I completely forgot about that dude. Ina you could do better.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2016)

Well shit.  Probably not NTR'd...unless she was giving him a tape of her being gang banged.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2016)

Dreaming of a cucked christmas.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr Park is the wingman that this world needs and deserves

Him and the old butler who threw those cherry blossoms for dramatic effort, are amazing.

They continue to play chess, while the rest of the characters play checkers.

Also, Jaegu's outburst during the recruiting session was great 

Also, Queen is back


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 11, 2016)

Chapter 253

Jaegu and Queen meeting again....anddddd it's super awkward! Thankfully that roach came in (and Moonyoung misinterpreted it, lol). Really hoping Jaegu doesn't bitch out and actually chases after her or something. This will truly have been the biggest waste of time ever if those two don't hook up.

Queen and DalDal are about to set things straight. Yep, ending is happening in no time...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 253
> 
> Jaegu and Queen meeting again....anddddd it's super awkward! Thankfully that roach came in (and Moonyoung misinterpreted it, lol). Really hoping Jaegu doesn't bitch out and actually chases after her or something. This will truly have been the biggest waste of time ever if those two don't hook up.
> 
> Queen and DalDal are about to set things straight. Yep, ending is happening in no time...



Hohoo, but now he thinks he'd be too selfish if he'd go after her after he pushed her away yadda yadda. Her making up with Dal Dal again is nice, but I'm really not yet hopeful that it's the end. Maybe the author will throw in a curveball with the mom appearing or some shit.



			
				From the Webtoon Site said:
			
		

> That cockroach was strategically placed by Mr. Park hours ago for that precise moment to get Queen and Jaegu a little closer together. Because that's how good of a wingman Mr. Park is.


----------



## Detective (Sep 11, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


>



tfw you realize that rather than just leave things to chance with a stupid bug, Mr. Park contacted the R&D department of Queen's company, and had them create a drone roach, that was remotely controlled by bluetooth technology, whilst he played a game of Go at Moonyoung's house.

Mr. Park plays Star Trek 5D chess, while the rest of the world plays chess.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 11, 2016)

Is the person who writes this a man or a woman?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 11, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Is the person who writes this a man or a woman?



I heard it was a woman.


----------



## Detective (Sep 11, 2016)

And also, not sure if anyone recalls, but this isn't the first time a roach initiated some things between Queen and Jaegu.

From this day forward, we shall dub it ClutchRoach, because it only appears with impeccable and epic timing


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2016)

Detective said:


> And also, not sure if anyone recalls, but this isn't the first time a roach initiated some things between Queen and Jaegu.
> 
> From this day forward, we shall dub it ClutchRoach, because it only appears with impeccable and epic timing


Haha, I think there was another time where she acted girly because of something like that


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2016)

Chapter 254

Queen making nice with DalDal was pretty decent. Jaegu's rival throwing the match to make him look good...and everyone buying into it, lol.

Here it is...a DATE! Finally! Let's see if THIS will finally be enough for Jaegu to stop being a pussy and go the next step with Queen, or if she leaves for years and this series ends in a horrible tragedy.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 18, 2016)

It would be a tragedy if Queen ended up with this loser.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2016)

Haha, Dal Dal spitting in the ramen 
That guy's performance to make Jaegu look good.

Aaaaand a date. Or non-date. Will depend on what those two are going to do.



Kamina. said:


> It would be a tragedy if Queen ended up with this loser.


Nope, that's called a fairy tale ending nowadays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2016)

Chapter 255

OF FUCKIN COURSE something like this would happen. This goddamn series, man. Couldn't he at least call, or text, or something? Christ, this shit is so retarded...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Sep 25, 2016)

Queen stayed the whole time. Gotta commend the girl for sticking it out in hopes of spending a normal day with this guy. But of course high tension and desperation is usually what kicks Jaegu into gear so we'll see how this goes...


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 25, 2016)

This series legitimately enrages me in real life, no idea why I continue to read it. I've never hated a cartoon character as much as I hate Jaegu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2016)

I only continue to read it simply because I have invested so much time into it...and just want to see how it ends (even though the ending will most likely be complete shit).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morglay (Sep 25, 2016)

Godfuckingdammit. *Flips table*


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 25, 2016)

Thats fair enough. Tomo chan is kinda similar but much much better if anyone is looking for like a 30 second read every day. The characters are better as well, besides the annoying midget.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2016)

Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2016)

*flips a table*Seriously...they couldn't skip the unneeded drama for once? Just end this crap. This shit is why The Gamer is such a better story in fact he seems to willingly be building a harem unlike this cuck. I can already tell the ending is gonna be made of pure cringe.


----------



## HumanRage (Sep 25, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 255
> 
> OF FUCKIN COURSE something like this would happen. This goddamn series, man. Couldn't he at least call, or text, or something? Christ, this shit is so retarded...


phone calls or even texts are too expensive, and he didn't have time in the two hours trip (each way) anyway

this is BS.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2016)

_*"LETS MAKE A PLAN TOGETHER"

"GOOD LUCK!"

"CAN WE MAKE THE BEAR HOLD A BOUQUET OF FLOWERS?" "I'LL LOOK INTO IT"
*_
  

Also, fuck you Preet, and fuck you Author-nim.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> _*"LETS MAKE A PLAN TOGETHER"
> 
> "GOOD LUCK!"
> 
> ...



What did I do?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 25, 2016)

Dream said:


> What did I do?


 This is your fault.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

so i saw people were raging and read from where I left off (at the beach where they met chinese girl) and next thing I see is jau-gu turning down both daldal and queen 

i can't wait to get to what's making you all tilted


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

wait nvm dal dal is  fucking bawling rn . Pls stop this


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

someone stop this


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

dal dal's dad is the real hero this story needs


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

yeh fuck this author

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> yeh fuck this author



How we feel about this series as a whole. I randomly picked up The Gamer last November and it was everything this shit show can't be. IT EVEN DOES THE HAREM BETTER!! Jihan just lets it happen because why not. Jaegu just cucks himself to such a degree. I'd say Manhwa just lack the polish that Manga have, that polish being consistency. And I don't freaking get why people like Queen she is the most boring Main Girl I ever did see she has such horrible Main Girl Syndrome it isn't even funny. And let's not gloss over the fact they just introduce other guys into a Harem series...rule one of a Harem other men are not important unless they're to be fodder in proving the Main Characters is a decent person.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

this is deffo preet's fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> someone stop this



I feel like this sequence of posts perfectly captures how the fanbase feels right now


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2016)

Riight I haven't read this for years now, so it's not like I know how things have gone over various arcs.. Just read a chapter here and there, like just skipping wildly.  I can't believe they're still doing ''this'' though...Sigh

Just want to see how it ends really.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2016)

At this point I don't even care to see how this ends since I don't even care about any of the characters.  Reading it to see how low it sinks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2016)

This manga was great and then things go all crappy when he turned both girls down. I read out of morbid curiosity but I can't anymore...Korea just sucks at stuff like this. Even a Chinese Manhua, which was animated does Harem better, not only better made a likable oujo main girl. The way this story should have resolved itself, Queen bows out Daldal doesn't give up and eventually wins him over, the end. But nope they had to create a new form of torture.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2016)

Senjou said:


> dal dal's dad is the real hero this story needs



I have dubbed him as DalDad

He's a certified badass with a bad back, but he gets results.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The way this story should have resolved itself, Queen bows out Daldal doesn't give up and eventually wins him over, the end. But nope they had to create a new form of torture.



Daldal win...

This story was terrible long before he rejected both.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

we all just need to :letgo


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2016)

I like to think of Tenchi's protagonist of Archetype as a total cuck...but Jaegu is more of a cuck. God damnit couldn't he at least call Queen and let her know he had an emergency?! Jesus Christ this series is painful, I mean the even more of a cuck got all the credit for saving Daldal when Jaegu did 90% of the busting in. And the girl who could have been a contender, Lee Go Seoul just gets shafted to nobody even though she was an interesting character. This series belongs in the trash, and this Author forbidden from writing again.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 25, 2016)

ye I thought it was pretty dumb jaegu left. At best it was because he just didn't feel it his place to be there for her I guess? He's complicated but that doesn't mean he's not an awful character. I feel like the author is trying to make us sympathize with him but he's such a shit I can't imagine how anyone would.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2016)

This series will serve as a testament of how not to write a story.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, let's say he forgot in the morning. The moment he remembered a call shouldn't have been a problem. Pff.



Jareth Dallis said:


> This shit is why The Gamer is such a better story in fact he seems to willingly be building a harem unlike this cuck. I can already tell the ending is gonna be made of pure cringe.



Tell me more about this, sir!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 30, 2016)

About The Gamer I hope. Basically the MC is overpowered as fuck and went on a date with two girls at once as of the recent arc. Hell this week's chapter, his best friend accused him of being Flag Master again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 30, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> About The Gamer I hope. Basically the MC is overpowered as fuck and went on a date with two girls at once as of the recent arc. Hell this week's chapter, his best friend accused him of being Flag Master again.


Yeah, you got it. So he's building up a harem? Is it going to blow up in his face?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 30, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, you got it. So he's building up a harem? Is it going to blow up in his face?


It hasn't so far, well kind of but since they live in a world of magic shit I think he can go harem route. Basically two girls decided to share him, which is hilarious.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 2, 2016)

Chapter 256

Welp, he didn't make it in time. Jaegu is the male idol of the school now, and Queen isn't returning. End of series in no time. This series is terrible...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 2, 2016)

OH shit, what shit. I think the author is a sadist lol
Though if he went with Jaegu going the playboy route it would still be kinda interesting 



Jareth Dallis said:


> Basically two girls decided to share him, which is hilarious.


OMFG I need to start deading this lol


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2016)

As expected, he misses her.

Wondering if he will go with a time-skip consisting of a few years.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2016)

I cant fault him for prioritizing his family first.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh man, this really makes me want to rage sometimes.
Reading this chap though,what if it became a new love rectangle with moonyoung, jaegu, and the two new first years.
:heston


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2016)

You know it got bad when you have to go to three sites to see how cringey the new chapter was. Manga Panda just stopped uploading it back when Queen and Daldal had their chat.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> You know it got bad when you have to go to three sites to see how cringey the new chapter was. Manga Panda just stopped uploading it back when Queen and Daldal had their chat.



Oh wow.  Did not know this at all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 2, 2016)

Dream said:


> Oh wow.  Did not know this at all.



Yeah, I didn't see it on Kiss Manga so I had to go look. This series used to be good then it just went down hill fast.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I cant fault him for prioritizing his family first.


I don't blame him for rushing to his sister's aid...however, I do blame him (AND QUEEN) for not being able to make a SIMPLE FUCKIN PHONE CALL THE WHOLE TIME! Like yeah, Jaegu eventually realized his phone was dead, but you think at least one of them would call or text, or attempt to communicate with one another somehow during that 10+ hour window. Wtf was Insung doing, by the way? Trying to plan out the perfect date for those two, yet seemingly not even once decided to try and contact him? Their family is rich as fuck, and they have a huge information network...SOMEONE must know where Jaegu is. Ultimately, this is just more forced drama bullshit because the author stopped giving fucks ages ago, and can't figure out how to make them hook up properly without all this filler garbage getting in the way...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2016)

Yep. Also I picked up on Moon Young being annoyed her Shota may have a girlfriend, and god how dense is Jaegu that he is a chick magnet. He's denser than Ichika, Touma, and several dense guys combined. I also have to say that there is some fault in the authors and Queen's family trying to force those two together. A good author will realize, "Oh the fans really don't like who I want as main heroine but really like this other girl.", and make adjustments such as what Kamachi did in the Toaru series, hardly anyone liked Index but really loved Mikoto so he adjusted and start pushing her as a character more even giving her her own manga series. 

Of course there wouldn't be a problem with Queen if there was more to her personality than she's rich and doesn't have good social skills, she has the worst case of what I call Main Girl Syndrome, which is prevalent in a harem series. The girl who is supposed to be the end game is boring as hell, they're either sickeningly nice or devoid of anything of a personality. If it was a Visual Novel she would be the route you're forced to play to unlock the other routes like Koi, Senkyou, and Chocolate, they literally force you to do Chisato's route to unlock the other routes.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Yep. Also I picked up on Moon Young being annoyed her Shota may have a girlfriend, and god how dense is Jaegu that he is a chick magnet. He's denser than Ichika, Touma, and several dense guys combined. I also have to say that there is some fault in the authors and Queen's family trying to force those two together. A good author will realize, "Oh the fans really don't like who I want as main heroine but really like this other girl.", and make adjustments such as what Kamachi did in the Toaru series, hardly anyone liked Index but really loved Mikoto so he adjusted and start pushing her as a character more even giving her her own manga series.
> 
> Of course there wouldn't be a problem with Queen if there was more to her personality than she's rich and doesn't have good social skills, she has the worst case of what I call Main Girl Syndrome, which is prevalent in a harem series. The girl who is supposed to be the end game is boring as hell, they're either sickeningly nice or devoid of anything of a personality. *If it was a Visual Novel she would be the route you're forced to play to unlock the other routes like Koi, Senkyou, and Chocolate, they literally force you to do Chisato's route to unlock the other routes.*



Wtf? A visual novel where they force a route on you? That is absolutely absurd. The point of VNs is to have total freedom in your actions (well, when prompted at least). That completely defeats the purpose. What a joke, lol.

As for the rest of what you stated: fully agree. Like, I don't HATE Queen or anything, but she is pretty meh. I honestly can't remember the last time where the main heroine of a series is actually best girl (aside from best-girl Saber, and FSN of course. That gating was completely necessary ).


----------



## Morglay (Oct 3, 2016)

You used to call me on my cellphone... But you don't anymore. So fuck you scrub, going on tour for some o' that road head. This is how I choose to interpret queen, as I don't have the energy to flip anymore tables.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 3, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> You know it got bad when you have to go to three sites to see how cringey the new chapter was. Manga Panda just stopped uploading it back when Queen and Daldal had their chat.



Or, it might be it's just because it's now being uploaded on the official webtoon site in English?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 3, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wtf? A visual novel where they force a route on you? That is absolutely absurd. The point of VNs is to have total freedom in your actions (well, when prompted at least). That completely defeats the purpose. What a joke, lol.
> 
> As for the rest of what you stated: fully agree. Like, I don't HATE Queen or anything, but she is pretty meh. I honestly can't remember the last time where the main heroine of a series is actually best girl (aside from best-girl Saber, and FSN of course. That gating was completely necessary ).



That one did, and the general consensus was Chisato was the worst girl. The anime only adapted her route which proves why all VN based anime should be done like Amagami in the Omnibus format. Other poor adaptations included MajiKoi because Momoyo's route is the worst, 

I just dunno why they refused to give Queen a tangible personality, whoever is writing this series has no idea how to tell a harem story. Because the one cardinal rule about Harem is, other male characters are not important they are just to serve as background decoration or to prove the MC isn't terrible because these guys are creeps or complete douche canoes. Jaegu is just so...so beta. He's so Beta he's Omega, it's just sad he makes Tenchi look like Basara from Shinmai Maou.



BlueDemon said:


> Or, it might be it's just because it's now being uploaded on the official webtoon site in English?



But even then they fall behind on speed and their translations are off. They mistranslated the name of the Harem King from The Gamer, they translated it as Harlem King. Often times fansubs and fantranslations are better.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> That one did, and the general consensus was Chisato was the worst girl. The anime only adapted her route which proves why all VN based anime should be done like Amagami in the Omnibus format. Other poor adaptations included MajiKoi because Momoyo's route is the worst,
> 
> I just dunno why they refused to give Queen a tangible personality, whoever is writing this series has no idea how to tell a harem story. Because the one cardinal rule about Harem is, other male characters are not important they are just to serve as background decoration or to prove the MC isn't terrible because these guys are creeps or complete douche canoes. Jaegu is just so...so beta. He's so Beta he's Omega, it's just sad he makes Tenchi look like Basara from Shinmai Maou.
> 
> ...


Momo's ending was pretty disappointing...but she is still best girl >.>


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I mean how do they get the idea that Harlem King makes any sense?


Dunno, maybe they connect Harlem to debauchery or something?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 4, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Momo's ending was pretty disappointing...but she is still best girl >.>



Momoyo is far from best girl in my books. I rate the routes as thus. Chris just barely, Wanko, Mayucchi, Agave Route (it's as close to harem as you get since he scores with all of the Itagaki sisters and to a lesser extent Momoyo and Miyako), Miyako, then Momoyo. I'm not counting side routes. And I haven't fully played MajiKoi S only finished Kokoro's route, she's my favorite from the series because you learn how no one really likes her because of her oujo personality. I save Chris' route for last hers was the best because of the story telling, Momoyo just lacks that proper fleshing out as a character she just remains that same bad girlfriend material because we know she's gonna be borrowing money she wont pay back still.



BlueDemon said:


> Dunno, maybe they connect Harlem to debauchery or something?



I suppose. But damn sometimes official translations are lackluster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I suppose. But damn sometimes official translations are lackluster.


 I thought I was being a translations snob after being spoiled by people like Omas for Magician (remember him because it was one dude that did everything) and those guys that did a sterling job with Kubera/Cheese in the trap.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 5, 2016)

Morglay said:


> I thought I was being a translations snob after being spoiled by people like Omas for Magician (remember him because it was one dude that did everything) and those guys that did a sterling job with Kubera/Cheese in the trap.



No such thing, it's called having standards.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2016)

Chapter 257

More moping around by Jaegu. Good talk with DalDal...and Moonyoung calling her out on her shit, lol. Luckily Insung is a total bro and is gonna give him the flight to Japan hookups. Here's hoping Jaegu actually fuckin goes and meets up with her. So many flashbacks of her this chapter, he truly can't get her out of his mind...it is time, Jaegu. FUCKIN DO IT!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't waste Queen on this piece o' shit. I hope Insung sends him to some Battle Royale style island where he can either die or become a man.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, he really should go see her, damn it. And Dal Dal had yet ANOTHER scene where she realized they aren't meant to be? Meh. At least she's really into that other guy, too.
Moonyoung was great 



Morglay said:


> Don't waste Queen on this piece o' shit. I hope Insung sends him to some Battle Royale style island where he can either die or become a man.


Woah, haha, that'd be funny lol. And damn, I really should re-read Battle Royale some time.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2016)

With how this author is...even if Jaegu goes to see Queen, some stupid misunderstanding will crop up that will cause him to return back home with a broken heart.  Mebe it'll be something like seeing some guy hug Queen.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2016)

Dream said:


> With how this author is...even if Jaegu goes to see Queen, some stupid misunderstanding will crop up that will cause him to return back home with a broken heart.  Mebe it'll be something like seeing some guy hug Queen.



Are you writing from experience? How can you even imagine something so cucked?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2016)

Dream said:


> With how this author is...even if Jaegu goes to see Queen, some stupid misunderstanding will crop up that will cause him to return back home with a broken heart.  Mebe it'll be something like seeing some guy hug Queen.



Nah, that'd be toooo fucked up after what happened last time, but I'm still half expecting it, because the author is a sadist.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Dream said:


> With how this author is...even if Jaegu goes to see Queen, some stupid misunderstanding will crop up that will cause him to return back home with a broken heart.  Mebe it'll be something like seeing some guy hug Queen.



Fuck you Preet

Hope the next plane that you fly on, only has _HER_ as the only In-Flight movie option, and a computer error causes it to play forcefully and on loop within all the display screens, and over the PA system.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Are you writing from experience? How can you even imagine something so cucked?



Preet is the Grand Empiress of Cucks

NTR is what molded Preet, raised Preet, shaped Preet, made Preet the Preet we know today

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 9, 2016)

It wouldn' be a manhwa if it didn't involve unneeded drama.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2016)

I am just speaking from experience of watching kdramas Bollywood movied and romance manga.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 10, 2016)

Mr Park will have NTR'd Queen and Jaegu will bear witness to it. Like Vegeta on Namek.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 11, 2016)

this is fucking torture.

and daldal trying to fool herself into liking that college loser dude.
because she is not 'meant to be' with jaegu.
you know i've really hated jaegu since time immemorial but still that's not kooool author-nim. not kooool.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2016)

College dude >>> Jaegu.

This is not a rule or a law. They can be changed. This is a truth. Something that will remain unmoveable and uncorrupted by time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2016)

It's not like Jaegu could become Issei, Basara, or hell even Ichika. EVEN ICHIKA ISN'T THAT MUCH OF A CUCK!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 11, 2016)

Morglay said:


> College dude >>> Jaegu.
> 
> This is not a rule or a law. They can be changed. This is a truth. Something that will remain unmoveable and uncorrupted by time.


Yeah, you've gotta be shittin' on me.
Ik jaegu's pretty much on cucked mode but College dude's 'best' moment was _taking jaegu's credit_.
You know, while jaegu's going ballistic over those faggets.
What's worse? He didn't even clear that up with daldal which just made daldal like her more due to false reasons. (Let's face it, before that happened, college dude's pretty much at friend zone limbo just looking at daldal's resolution in her talk with queen. Funnily enough, even now daldal's still not over jaegu despite what everything she says looking at her 'yeah, we're not meant to be' comment. She's merely trying to fool herself)
Like, hey jaegu's been busting his balls trying to save you there.
Daldal's pretty much at dark at who have actually made great efforts over her rescue.
(Jaegu's mostly to blame here, but still)
Cue back to glasses girls comment about how daldal feels secure with college dude.
Yeah, that's some make-believe fake security shit.

Ergo, He's dumpster-tier shit overall.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 11, 2016)

Like He is some opportunistic scum, how can you even like him at all?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2016)

'Coz he wants the puss and knows how to get it. Fortune favours the bold.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2016)

The problem with Harem protagonists is they don't know the boundary for what would be acceptable. because they want the MC to not be Quagmire fucking everything with a pulse. Some people would like that kind of MC but after a while you'd feel like he was just a womanizing creep, it's easier for most to sympathize with the nice guys who aren't actively trying to screw women.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 12, 2016)

Morglay said:


> 'Coz he wants the puss and knows how to get it. Fortune favours the bold.


Damn your ancestors, you twisted fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah mayne. Girls don't want honesty. Everybody wants to feel like a bad bitch. Everybody wants to run game. Your poetry book/flower garden will only take you so far in life.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Mr Park will have NTR'd Queen and Jaegu will bear witness to it. Like Vegeta on Namek.



Well, Mr. Park certainly would make Queen happier than Jaegu.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 12, 2016)

if the author has a means of contact I will suggest it to them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2016)

Chapter 258

More self loathing, more being a complete pussy (even Moonyoung called him pathetic). Back to Summer again...literally a full year skipped in less than 20 chapters. Stop being a bitch and go for it, Jaegu, or you really will end up getting NTR'd, you fuckin retard!


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 16, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 258
> 
> More self loathing, more being a complete pussy (even Moonyoung called him pathetic). Back to Summer again..*.literally a full year skipped in less than 20 chapters*. Stop being a bitch and go for it, Jaegu, or you really will end up getting NTR'd, you fuckin retard!



I hope that means at least that this is going to end after the issue is solved (or not, but whatever). OR they can focus on the fights after they get together...but nah, just hoping it ends.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2016)

At this point, I think it's just the quality has dropped so much but we invested time into reading this so we want to see the ending.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, I've been told the RAWs end at chapter 260, so...unless the author is taking a break, the series is literally ending in 2 chapters. RIP.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 16, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> At this point, I think it's just the quality has dropped so much but we invested time into reading this so we want to see the ending.



Well yeah, that's a given. Although I was never that invested in this series anyway, so I guess it didn't really matter to me THAT much (like with Bleach for example).



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, I've been told the RAWs end at chapter 260, so...unless the author is taking a break, the series is literally ending in 2 chapters. RIP.



What?! Really? That's kinda abrupt lol. I though the raws and translations were coming out at the same time though? Well anyway, if this is the case, one webtoon less to follow! Can continue reading God of Highschool and starting Tower of God and some of the other cool webtoons.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2016)

There has always been a question in the back of my mind... Did the author not bother turning this into a fighting series because he/she cba with learning about combat styles in competition format?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2016)

Jaegu has to be the worst harem king ever. Even Yuuki Rito isn't such a beta male, hell he goes down on a girl once a chapter at least. Most are just dense AF. 

But Jaegu...god what a failure, what is so god damn special about Queen? She's just a rich girl, and not even an Oujosama, you know the natural rival to the apex predator known as a Tsundere? The Majestic Oujosama doesn't really GAF if some other girl is interested, she plays to win. This series handled everything poorly. May it never darken our doorways again.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 17, 2016)

^ Well, I guess it portrays RL disfunctional relationships between emotionally disfunctional people really well 

Checked both the  and bakaupdates, series hasn't ended yet and there's as many chapters on the Korean site as we have. So I'm not sure about this ending in two chapters thing...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 17, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ Well, I guess it portrays RL disfunctional relationships between emotionally disfunctional people really well
> 
> Checked both the  and bakaupdates, series hasn't ended yet and *there's as many chapters on the Korean site as we have*. So I'm not sure about this ending in two chapters thing...


Paid vip chaps.
Not sure what to feel about this ending in two chaps either.


B-b-but since this is korean, some drama must be present.
Jaegu goes to japan, sees queen talking to someone. (Jaegu doesn't know that he is just some random dude asking about directions)
Didn't have the courage to face queen anymore so he decides to take the flight back to korea.
Plane crashes, jaegu dies.
It ends with a newsflash talking about the plane crash and showing the list of passengers, while queen and daldal are both watching tv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 17, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Paid vip chaps.
> Not sure what to feel about this ending in two chaps either.


Oooh, didn't know that was a thing, my bad!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2016)

Paid VIP chapters? Is this series even worth that?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty sure it is a service for Naver itself. Ie, you get the service...you get VIP access to all of the webcomics (I assume).


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 17, 2016)

^ Sounds logical.

Guess we'll find out if the rumours are true in 2 chapters then.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2016)

Rofl paying for this? Rip.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2016)

I am glad that this shitfest is ending.  

Jaegu going to get NTR'd hard.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 17, 2016)

If this is ending his mother literally  left him to die


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2016)

Chapter 259

Everyone is calling it like it is: Jaegu NEVER DOES ANYTHING! Has this dipshit finally figured out that he just needs to take action? Christ, so pathetic. Really am curious why the author hates Jaegu so much and decided to write his character this way, lol?

That ending, though. FINAL CHAPTER NEXT WEEK! WE'LL BE FREE FROM THIS GARBAGE SOON ENOUGH! Author truly just stopped giving fucks...which really sucks, cuz goddamnit this series used to be amazing.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow I'm starting to run out of manga and mahwa to read. Well, it was a "wild" ride with this one, nonetheless. Here's to hoping for a season 2 announcement next week...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2016)

Pretty sure it'll just end with Jaegu actually going to Japan after being called out for being a bitch these last few chapters, meet Queen...then they hold hands or some shit, then the series ends. Raws for the finale have been out for a while, but I really don't wanna spoil myself to this shitshow of an ending.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2016)

Brace yourselves for the really shiity ending next week.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Heard it'll end with jaegu meeting queen while she is chasing a thief.




Like what.in.the.fuck was that?
How can you get more random than this?
Oh well, at least it'll end with a fight scene.


Also, goddamit hun!
I've no interest seeing daldal with college dude.
Stop with this shit. (I'm really salty about this)


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2016)

^I kinda half saw that spoiler but I chose to forget what I saw and wait till next week.

So basically, our MC only realizes the second-to-last chapter of the series that he's a wuss who _doesn't actually do anything_. Heh.

Oh and take a look at this:


			
				D2Girl said:
			
		

> THE LAST EPISODE!!!! YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING ME! I'M NOT READY TO LEAVE JAEGU YET!!!!!!!!!! THERE ARE STILL THINGS WE HAVEN'T DONE. MEMORIES WE HAVEN'T SHARED!!!!!!!! TAKING JAEGU FROM ME IS LIKE TAKING AWAY WATER FROM A FISH- CAUSING AN AGONIZINGLY SLOW DEATH!!!!!


...and others asking for a second season.

People are either sadistic, or really disfunctional in RL.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2016)

This fucking chapter...

A complete shitshow of character development, romance, and the original premise.


----------



## HumanRage (Oct 23, 2016)

This chapter, this manwha as a whole


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Indecision: The Manhwa


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2016)

We'll be absolved of it soon enough. Then we can rejoice.

Talking about manwhas/webcomics, what can you guys recommend? I've started reading The God of Highschool and I've also got Tower of God and Noblesse on the list. Also heard The Gamer's good. Kubera was also a webcomic IIRC? Anything else I've missed? Maybe a nice harem series where the MC actually gets some action?


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2016)

And move onto the next trainwreck of a romance manga.  

Tower of God and Noblesse are pretty damn fun.  I've heard some really nice things about Kubera.  

But they all pale in comparison to Dangu and Shin Angyo Onshi.  My two favorite manwhas to ever come out of Korea.  Ares is another nice Korean manhwa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 23, 2016)

on top of preets suggestions, gamer and god of high school are pretty worthwhile too. I've also been reading nano list which is dope though it recently started and hasn't gotten very far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Oct 23, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Brace yourselves for the really shiity ending next week.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


nooo 

I'm crying


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 24, 2016)

Leaked Mr Park's final message to Jaegu

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Bielec (Oct 24, 2016)

Good thing,I've dropped this shit long time ago, just wanted to check up on how it is doing, and it's actually even worse than before.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 24, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Leaked Mr Park's final message to Jaegu
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


ahaha this would be a great way to end the actual series so jaegu can end up like the cuck he really is


----------



## Akatora (Oct 27, 2016)

Started reading this series a few days ago and finished reading chapter 259 a little ago, I had a good time reading this series but I gotta admit it dropped after the Arc where Daldal was kidnapped.

The last 50 or so chapters of the series have gone way to fast, it kinda feels like looking back at past years of ones own life just disappearing with the wind.

I liked the main characters in this series they've managed to make them feel close to real people, Jaegue(or Jake as i've chosen to remember him as) is both a coward and a "hero" which is pretty interesting, but what happened to his progress... We were hinted at him being possible the Equal of a finalist if he just had 2 months of training, yet he didn't appear to have gotten that much better than after beating his bully.

Still guess the series is a lot about saying "Do it! live your life while you can options today may become regrets tomorrow."

some 7/10 wouldn't be far off from my marks for this series that positively surprised me to have had less fighting and competitions than i had expected.



The series also made me wonder a bit about Girlfriends again, If i should attempt to get one or simply stay free ^^'


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2016)

7/10 For this gay shit? Who you foolin with this girlfriend talk.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 28, 2016)

Was that a troll post? Jaegu is a First Class Autist nobody acts like this in real life.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 28, 2016)

maybe 7/10 is generous, but i found it quite fine personally and will likely give a look at some others manhwas before checking out anything from weekly jump again. I need a good long break from weekly jump and their chaotic endings.(rushed)



Kamina. said:


> Was that a troll post? Jaegu is a First Class Autist nobody acts like this in real life.



And yet you say an Autist might act like that in real life.
Given how he was able to learn to fight that well in 1 months time it wouldn't surprise me if he indeed was a type of Autist or someone with another mental illness/condition.

He's a more detailed character than shounen character for instance tend to be, I have thought a little about which series i've read in the past the series resembles the most. I think it might be Rosario+Vampire(manga not anime version)

for some everyday story I found this fairly done with the exception of the past ~50 or so chapters that's really felt like rushing towards an ending.

Then again I got to read the entire series in 1 go rather than 1 chapter a time as most here have.


Eitherway what this series is bacically about is:
Man up and pull yourself together and the trial of doing so




Morglay said:


> 7/10 For this gay shit? Who you foolin with this girlfriend talk.



No clue really, I'll be honest here never been in a relationship and have never made any attempt to get into one, in general thinking I got a good time with how things are now so why risk getting all of the troubles in life a relationship add.
In part going with a twisted version of "What you don't know can't hurt you" as a if you've never loved anyone enough to be in a relationship with them, you'll never be heartbroken or the like since the situation won't happen without the former.

Then again it's just one of several reasons that I made the decision it's better for everyone I just stick to myself and "Do what i want, when i want, as i want." If you think that's gay then ok, though rather than gay it might be cowardly which i could see an argument for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 28, 2016)

I meant more in relation to his behavior (carnival idiocy for example) not fighting but fair enough, I get you


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 29, 2016)

Akatora said:


> Started reading this series a few days ago



OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOURSELF =[]


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2016)

Akatora said:


> how things are now so why risk getting all of the troubles in life a relationship add.
> In part going with a twisted version of "What you don't know can't hurt you" as a if you've never loved anyone enough to be in a relationship with them, you'll never be heartbroken or the like since the situation won't happen without the former.
> 
> Then again it's just one of several reasons that I made the decision it's better for everyone I just stick to myself and "Do what i want, when i want, as i want." If you think that's gay then ok, though rather than gay it might be cowardly which i could see an argument for.



I want to ask you so many things. Instead I will just say this series is perfect for you.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 29, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOURSELF =[]



Nothing good I suppose ^^'



Morglay said:


> I want to ask you so many things. Instead I will just say this series is perfect for you.



Well it does partially hit a spot yeah, making me question my decision making yet i'll more than likely stick by it.
If that's a wise decision or a cowardly decision or both time will tell.

Sure i've made accounts at dating sites for the case I one day might care to post there, but atm it's just wasting space in the mail, don't really think it's worth paying money to reply.
So you could say I like being free, but i do from time to time wonder if the decision was the right one ^^'
Besides if a girl were to show interest I'd probably end up convincing her it would be better to go for someone else ^^' (to my knowledge only been asked out by girls like 3 times, each of the times have felt like jokes so turned it down)

Then again as you said so much could be said about this stuff


----------



## Luciana (Oct 29, 2016)

ARE YOU GUYS READY?


----------



## Akatora (Oct 29, 2016)

Heh, this chapter pretty much doesn't need a translation, the images tells it all.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 29, 2016)

It really doesnt, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2016)

I prefer Kamina's ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 29, 2016)

-11/10 ending, bleach tier chapter.
Feels like that obito fb chapter in nardo, lmao.

Inb4
"I'm crying, greatest ending i've ever seen in muh life" comments on webtoon.
Lmao


----------



## HumanRage (Oct 29, 2016)

rofl that ending we need refound for our wasted time !


----------



## Luciana (Oct 29, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Inb4
> "I'm crying, greatest ending i've ever seen in muh life" comments on webtoon.
> Lmao



"This comic is underrated!!! I dont get why it isnt more popular!!! Best romance series!!1!"


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Preet Pls

Stay away from Trinity Wonder, and Breaker Part III whenever it gets released afterwards

Because anything you subscribe to openly, turns to shit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luciana (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Preet Pls
> 
> Stay away from Trinity Wonder, and Breaker Part III whenever it gets released afterwards
> 
> Because anything you subscribe to openly, turns to shit



> Implying The Breaker didnt become shit in part 2


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Preet Pls
> 
> Stay away from Trinity Wonder, and Breaker Part III whenever it gets released afterwards
> 
> Because anything you subscribe to openly, turns to shit



Had no clue what Trinity Wonder was but I'll give it a read now.

EDIT:  Oh shit.  I remember reading the first chapter of Trinity Wonder ages ago.  THanks for reminding me about it, Bro Detective.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Dream said:


> Had no clue what Trinity Wonder was but I'll give it a read now.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh shit.  I remember reading the first chapter of Trinity Wonder ages ago.  THanks for reminding me about it, Bro Detective.



Shall I present my counter rebuttal by doing my yearly reminder to you about...... HER?


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Luciana said:


> > Implying The Breaker didnt become shit in part 2



> Implying I wasn't already implying that it took a turn when Preet started actively posting about it, and that I am trying to mitigate damage for Part III by making a Public Service Fuck You, Preet announcement


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Shall I present my counter rebuttal by doing my yearly reminder to you about...... HER?







Detective said:


> > Implying I wasn't already implying that it took a turn when Preet started actively posting about it, and that I am trying to mitigate damage for Part III by making a Public Service Fuck You, Preet announcement



Well, I was already talking about Part 1 elsewhere a long time ago and it didn't go to shit.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Dream said:


>



And then not so long after that, Ex-Machina happened





> Well, I was already talking about Part 1 elsewhere a long time ago and it didn't go to shit.



Because someone smartly re-directed your attention to Kimi No Iru Machi, and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> And then not so long after that, Ex-Machina happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ex-Machina...andother shitfest of a movie. -_-

Part 1 ended long before I started reading KNIM.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't worry Preet, you'll get your Sci-Fi romance redemption with JLaw in Passengers



Or more realistically, while watching Darth Vader proceed to slaughter Felicity Jones' character in Rogue One after she has a really sappy romantic moment with her co-lead, talking about retiring to lead a quiet life and have kids, after stealing the Death Star plans

Look into your heart, and know it to be true


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Don't worry Preet, you'll get your Sci-Fi romance redemption with JLaw in Passengers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JLaw and romance that I find is good...

No, it is unlikely for me to get sci-fi romance redemption anytime soon.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Dream said:


> JLaw and romance that I find is good...



  



> No, it is unlikely for me to get sci-fi romance redemption anytime soon.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 30, 2016)

WTF lol? Im pretty sure the author was forced to cancel this. Need to find something new to whine about every week.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

Chapter 260 (Finale)

Welp, there it is. What a disappointing finale to the series. At least they got together at the end, I guess? Christ, this series totally got axed or something. So many loose ends for all the big characters...bleh. Guess DalDal hooked up with College Soccer Dude and become a TV host with her mother, Moonyoung hooked up with...what's his face, and also got a modeling job? What was up with Jaegu's nose bleed that one time? Nothing came of that. This fuckin series man...

I feel so bad for the artist. Dude musta been so hyped for this series during all the fight scenes, then being relegated to this Korean drama garbage for the past 100 chapters or so (well, aside from the DalDal rescue arc). Hopefully they get work soon, cuz the art and character design was always top notch.

Can't believe it is over...another series that lasted too long, and fell greatly as a result. Oh well, no more suffering for us, fellow readers: We are FREE!


----------



## Luciana (Oct 30, 2016)

I dont think it got axed. It was on navers front page until the last day. I think author got tired of this shit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

Except it was going great for a long time...then that dipshit just turned it into full on drama mode. What a retard...this series was so amazing when it was primarily a fighting series, with a light harem touch. Such a hack writer...


----------



## Luciana (Oct 30, 2016)

I wonder why the change of direction.
It was a silly and fun comic about a bunch of girls using different disciplines to fight...and then all of that was forgotten for bad romance and drama.
Was the author asked to change directions? Or what?
Kubera's author implied Naver artists have a lot of freedom when writing their webtoon, as long as they know what they want to do and it's for all ages, they can go ahead. I honestly doubt the change was forced, so, what could have caused it?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm curious if the author just did a reverse Negima? But instead of going from Harem -> Fighting series, he went from Fighting series -> Harem? If I wasn't lazy, and actually gave a shit about this series still, I would go back and compare the Naver ratings of the series from when it was primarily a fighting series, to when it turned into this trash. I would have to imagine it was much higher rated early on, right? It was just so much better...


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2016)

Everything came off as a joke because queen was op


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 30, 2016)

The 8 goddesses wanted this series to end.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

Way back, 100+ chapters ago...I thought the fighting theme would keep going. To be honest, I thought Jaegu would keep training hard, and at the end he would actually finally beat Queen...earning the right in his eyes to date her. Instead, he mopes around for forever, then flies to Japan, somehow finds a needle in a haystack, then the series just ends. Bleh. My shit is cliche, but at least it would have ended in a super badass fight...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm issuing a Blood Hunt on this author, this ending sucks.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2016)

Is that your way of saying you want more?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2016)

I would certainly want more...if it went back to being a martial arts series with some ecchi and harem goodness. Man, this series used to be so good


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 2, 2016)

No...a Blood Hunt is a VTM term, it's basically a death warrant.

I wouldn't mind if they had gone with the rules that make a harem work. First rule, other guys are not important in fact if they are included they need to be utter pieces of shit that make the MC look good. Secondly, a girl like Daldal or Moon Young needs to be the main girl not Queen who was over powered to the point even in the end Jaegu still was reduced to just being her cuck.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 2, 2016)

Holy shit, I came to look how it was going, it ENDED, like that? Ha ha ha, Asian authors are spineless writers. Shit man. This is the xth series that ends horribly. Koreans and Japanese writers suffer from the same issue, spineless wimps. I've read numerous series, and NEVER do they end well, they always get dragged out to the point it becomes painful to read and only then do they perform a rushed ending cause they have to.
The same will happen to Tower of God and God of High school. In fact GoHS is already heading in to the realm of complete crap.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 2, 2016)

reaperunique said:


> The same will happen to Tower of God


has anybody told you to shut your mouth yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 2, 2016)

Well Manhwa suffer from either NTR or they're just full on smut.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 2, 2016)

So, that was the last chapter. At least we're free, damn.
Those flashbacks at the end really reminded me of how good the series was at the beginning with all those fights. Also showed quite a bit how the art changed.

Now on to GoHS and ToG and Noblesse and Kubera.



reaperunique said:


> In fact GoHS is already heading in to the realm of complete crap.



Oh pls tell me you're joking 



Jareth Dallis said:


> or they're just full on smut.


This option is always to be preferred.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 3, 2016)

I have high expectations The Gamer shall never go downhill like this one did. Jihan actually seems to embrace being a harem king.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 4, 2016)

Heard the Gamer is already slow as shit, or is that wrong?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope, the Gamer tanked hard too. Shouldn't have expected much but I did. It's not terrible but it is nowhere near good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 4, 2016)

They do seasons, they go a while and take a break its annoying as fuck. But it isn't in that why the hell am I reading this shit territory like GotW became.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 4, 2016)

The gamer was always slow, wtf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 5, 2016)

That's how it retains some consistency. It goes in seasons, they do the arc then take a break.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2016)

Luciana said:


> The gamer was always slow, wtf


 Not always, just after chapter 2 was released...


----------



## BoneMoney (Nov 24, 2016)

I had dropped this series a while back with plans to catch up when I had more time.

Can someone tell me if it's worth it?  I'm hearing bad things...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 24, 2016)

BoneMoney said:


> I had dropped this series a while back with plans to catch up when I had more time.
> 
> Can someone tell me if it's worth it?  I'm hearing bad things...


If you're a masochist, go for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2016)

Prepare to be disappointed. But this is why I have trust issues with Manhwa, NTR and poor writing everywhere. I just still have trouble buying Daldal is happy it seems like she just said this guy will do. She didn't seem truly happy even then. Of course the guy just didn't sit well with me at all.


----------



## David (Nov 12, 2017)

I thought I'd use this thread to recommend Park Tae Joon's "Lookism," which can be read here:  Health Ministry

Imo it's not near the level of the beginning part of "Girls of the Wilds" and has completely different themes, but it gives me similar vibes and is a pretty fun read.

I also made a discussion thread here.


----------

